# أسس تقييم الألات والمعدات



## castello (10 أغسطس 2007)

*سؤال للمشرفين*

السلام عليكم ورحمهة الله وبركاتة
كنت اتمنى انى اسأل سؤال والاقى ليه رد
انا مهندس ميكانيكا اناج وتصميم خريج 2007
وكنت بسأل ايه رئيكم فى مهنه مهندس تقييم معدات والالات ميكانيكة
هل لها مستقبل هل لها فوائد مع العلم بأن اقوم بمعاينة كل يومين تقريبا مصانع بمختلف انواعاها.
بالرجاء الأفاده


----------



## castello (10 أغسطس 2007)

سؤال الى المشرفين والاعضاء اصحاب الخبره ما هى اسس تقييم الألات والمعدات؟؟؟
نرجوا الرد
والسلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاتة


----------



## محمد فوزى (13 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا بك اخى 
موضوع تقييم المعدات نوع من انواع الخبرة المكتسبة وطالما ان هذا هو المجال المتاح امامك حاول ان تسابق الزمن فى اكتساب الخبرة فيه حتى تتاح لك فرصة اخرى فى نفس المجال او غيرة وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

نفس السؤال و خصوصا الماكينات المستعملة ؟


----------



## عبدالرقيب شائف (9 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحييم
ارجور تكرمكم بارسال ملف اسس تقييم المعدات على البريد
وساكون شاكرا لكم جدا


----------



## virtualknight (22 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## angel night 7 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للكل


----------

